# Ingleborough & Wernside



## pauluspaolo

I went for a walk with a couple of good friends (and their dogs) last sunday. We started off in Ingleton village & walked up Ingleborough, down the other side to a pub (where a fine pint of Guinness was consumed) and then continued up Wernside & then walked down to a series of waterfalls and then back to Ingleton. Started off at 11ish in the morning and finished at 7ish early evening - never has food & beer tasted so good!! To be honest I was absolutely shattered but it was all worth it because of the scenery - which was absolutely fantastic - the weather was good too, warm but not too hot









All in all a grand day out









This photo is looking towards Ingleborough - if you look closely you can just make out the path we were following snaking up the hill. It gets pretty tough going near the top.


----------



## pauluspaolo

This is a view of Ingleborough from the other side after we've walked over the summit and come down the other side - basiccally looking back the way we came. By this time we were all looking forward to a pint at the pub (which was still about an hour away







)


----------



## pauluspaolo

This is what we were going up next


----------



## pauluspaolo

I'd found that going up the last part of Ingleborough was tough going but walking up Wernside was twice as bad. I don't think I'm particularly unfit but by this time my left knee was beginning to hurt and I was getting tired, it was about 2 or 3 in the afternoon by now and unbeknownst to me we still had about 4 or 5 hours of walking to go!

However the views more than made up for it - this is one of them. If you look closely you can just make out Ribblehead viaduct - more or less in the centre of the photo


----------



## pauluspaolo

Here's a better view of the viaduct - taken just before we started the long hard slog up Wernside.


----------



## MarkF

Great pics Paul, I never get tired of looking at Ribblehead Viaduct, it's a great big man made edifice that actually enhances the natural landscape.









The human cost in the construction was terrible.


----------



## ESL

Smashing photos Paul. I love hill and mountain walking too. Right now the sun is out, I am in, and it's a real drag.









Your pics really brightened my day.


----------



## Stan

Great pics Paulus, that viaduct is amazing.


----------



## adrian

Amazing great photos.


----------



## jasonm

Great photos Paul...When I was doing my O levels our Geography field trip was to this area, those waterfalls are spectacular....


----------



## Paul

Hi all,

They are definately impressive places (forum passim). I was up Ingleborough on Saturday, walked up from Clapham side via Gaping Gill. Exercised my new right to roam by walking down via the ridge route to the Station pub at Ribblehead.

Started off with shirt sleeves and by the time at the top of Ingleborough, in what must have been gale force winds, with full fleece, leggings and waterproofs. Awe inspiring with views as far as Morecombe Bay.

Paul D


----------



## Griff

Very nice

Lake District is my stomping ground and only an hour away


----------

